# Cruising to Alaska



## debbie in seattle (Apr 19, 2017)

We were planning a trip to Yosemite but it became such a hassle finding somewhere to stay, decided to take a cruise through the Inside Passage to Alaska on Holland America cruise lines.    I've never wanted to go, live in Seattle, my idea of a vacation is not going somewhere with as crappy weather as we have.   Always been on my husbands 'bucket list', so will take on for the team.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 19, 2017)

Good for you Debbie, I've never been on a cruise or wanted to go on one, but if I did it would be an Alaskan cruise for sure.  I think you two will have a great time, a little more exciting than Yosemite.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 19, 2017)

Debbie....my son took one a couple years ago. He wants to do it again, and he lives in Tacoma.


----------



## Lara (Apr 19, 2017)

My son is a fisherman in Alaska. Wild Alaskan King Salmon season starts around the 3rd week in May. It's crazy expensive here on the mainland but may be cheaper there. It's my favorite fish by far...just melts in your mouth but with the right amount of firmness....and ohhh the flavor mmmm. My fishmonger at Whole Foods Market put me on his speed-dial for when it arrives


----------



## Falcon (Apr 19, 2017)

Bon voyage  Debbie !


----------



## jujube (Apr 19, 2017)

Have a great trip, Debbie.  My sister who lives in Seattle has done Alaskan cruises twice and loved them both.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 19, 2017)

Hubby and I are off on a cruise to Fiji tomorrow. Alaska is on hubby's bucket list but not mine.


----------



## Lara (Apr 19, 2017)

Wow! All these cruises. I've never been on one before. Enjoy and be safe.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 19, 2017)

Alaska is not on my bucket list.  I'd love to take another cruise, but don't know when that will be.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Apr 20, 2017)

Warrigal said:


> Hubby and I are off on a cruise to Fiji tomorrow. Alaska is on hubby's bucket list but not mine.



I'll trade you cruises!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2017)

Fiji for me!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 20, 2017)

It seems like I am in the minority here. We took an Alaskan cruise a few years back and we were bored stiff. We drove across country to get on the ship and after the cruise was over we traveled down the west coast and then the southern route home. I got so tired of looking at water trying to see a few whales or whatever,ate way to much, lost in the slot machines and was not impressed with the shows. We did get off at several ports which was the only thing I really enjoyed despite the fact those tourist spots can empty your wallet pretty quick. I much preferred our leisurely road trip to the cruise and then home. Saw so much wild life and the National parks were breathtaking. That cruise couldn't hold a candle to what I saw through my car window. I do hope you enjoy yourself debbie, so many people love cruises,just not me.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 20, 2017)

It's hard for me to picture being bored on an Alaskan cruise.  I have never been there. ..  (My only cruise was a 7 day Caribbean cruise that included Mayan Ruins in Belize,  and  some island hopping in Central America.)

Having been to all the states in the US except Alaska,  it was a dream trip that never happened.   
Looking at the promotional videos put out by the cruise lines, Alaska looks  exceptionally beautiful....   Have fun!


----------



## Falcon (Apr 20, 2017)

Cruise ship~~~  Old joke:

Cruise ship was in the mid Pacific Ocean  passing a small island.

All the passengers were at the railing watching a little bearded man running up and down the beach,
waving his hands and screaming.

One of the passengers asked the Captain, "Who is that man?"

The captain replied, "I don't know, but every month when we pass by, he goes nuts like that."


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 20, 2017)

^^^


----------



## Falcon (Apr 20, 2017)

Lara said:


> Wow! All these cruises. I've never been on one before. Enjoy and be safe.



  Lara,  See my post #14.    LOL


----------



## Susie (Apr 20, 2017)

Will be cruising to Seattle to-morrow.
Looking forward to meeting eldest daughter and family there.
Hardest part of cruising for me is the packing, trying to take only the most essential things. :cya:


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2017)

Susie said:


> Will be cruising to Seattle to-morrow.
> Looking forward to meeting eldest daughter and family there.
> Hardest part of cruising for me is the packing, trying to take only the most essential things. :cya:


Bon voyage! Have a wonderful time, Susie.


----------



## Manatee (Apr 28, 2017)

We went on Holland America's Zaandam in 2009 for our 50th anniversary.  We had 18 in our party of friends and family.  Had a great time.  Zaandam was a very nice ship, we have been on 6 others, bigger is definitely not better.  We had perfect weather.  Favorite picture is daughter sitting by swimming pool with glacier in the background.


----------



## Lon (Apr 28, 2017)

I took that Holland cruise out of Vancouver in 1991 and enjoyed it very much. For me it was my third  cruise with 10 more to come.


----------

